# fasciocutaneous flap vs. tissue xfer



## AndreaMcDonough (Aug 19, 2010)

Can someone explain the difference between a fasciocutaneous flap (15732) and adjacent tissue transfer(14040/41)? I have an op report for a "fasciocutaneous flap closure of a temple and forhead laceration with advancement flap". Not sure which code to use. Thank you!!


----------



## kumar_sanjeev02 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Faciocutaneous Versus ATT*

Hi, 
AndreaMcDonough

In fasciocutaneuos flap physician uses fascia and skin, and in ATT only skin rearrangement being done like M-plasty, Z-plasty. I hope this helps 

Sanjeev Sonkar, CPC


----------



## preserene (Aug 21, 2010)

Adjacent Tissue transfer Vs Fasciocutaneous Flaps:  
Adjacent Tissue Transfer (Rearrangement procedures) involve the transfer or transplantation of healthy, flat sections of skin or other tissue adjacent to a wound, scar or other lesion. The flaps of skin remain connected at one or more of their borders and are moved to an adjacent or nearby defect and attached in their entirety to their new location. These are commonly referred to as "local flaps" since tissue near or local to the defect is moved on to it.  These codes 140xx-14xxx do not specify tissue type.  No cpt guidance or other direction specifically limits these codes to skin and or subcutaneous tissue. Surgeons often do these procedures in situations involving rearrangement of other tissue, and CPT calls these codes “tissue rearrangement” not “skin rearrangement.”
Fasciocutaneous Flaps, on the other hand,  describe the type of tissue flaps and do not describe advancement flaps for closure.  Obviously it denotes it can be from anywhere of the same tissue type so long as it maintains its vascular supply and tissue type but not from the immediate adjacent tissue- adjacent immediate to the margin of the closure area. If you combine the advancement, then you have to code with the advancement tissue transfer codes from 140xx
This is how I understood.


----------



## AndreaMcDonough (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## Apexa_Borsada (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello,
I have question regarding vular reconstructon with pudendal faciocutaneous flap.
I thing the the code is 15738 -Muscle, myocutaneous, or fasciocutaneous flap; lower extremity
I am under inpretion 15732-15938 codes are code it by donor site and the donar site is thigh.Please be advised.
Thanks.AB


----------

